# Violino: Corelli and Tartini were the real pioneers..



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

France and Germany had some early violinists, but Corelli and Tartini were the real pioneers, both in composition and execution..
At that time probably 80% of the violino built in "Europe" were Italian and sold in Italy..


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

asiago12 said:


> France and Germany had some early violinists, but Corelli and Tartini were the real pioneers, both in composition and execution..
> At that time probably 80% of the violino built in "Europe" were Italian and sold in Italy..


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Good to know, thank you.


My pleasure.........


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

asiago12 said:


> France and Germany had some early violinists, but Corelli and Tartini were the real pioneers, both in composition and execution..
> At that time probably 80% of the violino built in "Europe" were Italian and sold in Italy..


What about Biber?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

And J.S. Bach??


----------



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

premont said:


> And J.S. Bach??


Bach and Vivaldi are too obvious

Tartini (1692 - 1770
Arcangelo Corelli ( 1653 - 1713)


----------

